# Where do you get your storage jars?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

So there are several choices for canning jars to store tobacco in.

You've got the old jam jars that have a clasp and rubber lid, which snap down into place.

You've got your regular Ball jars which simply have a lid with band to make a seal.

You've got Oxo jars which have a button you press on top that create their own air tight seal.

I am having a hell of a time finding anything but the Oxo jars in a small 2 ounce size locally.

So for those of you who get your jars locally, where do you go? Especially wide mouth 2 ounce and 4 ounce short jars? Possibly even the older jars that have the metal latch and rubber seal.

I've tried Target, WalMart, Bed Bath and Beyond ect. the only ones I can find are Oxo's - and as nice as they are, paying $7.99 a container for .3 qt. worth of storage is out of my price range.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not locally but Amazon has 12 packs of the 2oz wide mason jars for around $16, free shipping.

I believe they also have the 4oz ones as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Not locally but Amazon has 12 packs of the 2oz wide mason jars for around $16, free shipping.
> 
> I believe they also have the 4oz ones as well.


Walmart carries the 8oz "squat", widemouth mason jars for $3.98 for a 4 pack, a buck a jar, with lids and rings. (Hate to throw business Walmart's way, but sometimes there is no choice.) These are perfect for tobacco. About their only flaw is that they don't stack well. That they are widemouth gives them a big advantage over the others. You can put about 4 oz of tobacco in one, which I think is a nice amount. Split up a pound into 4 jars and open them as needed, leaving the others to continue to age.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ace hardware if you have one locally. I have also seen them at wallmart, but usually only late summer- fall season. I also see them at my grocery store and amazon is always good.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I would prefer to avoid WalMart - and appreciate the responses. If folks have other suggestions they are appreciated.

I think the jars are going out of style because making jam isn't practical anymore - I used to make jam, but now the ingredients for home made cost more than a jar of organic.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Walmart carries the 8oz "squat", widemouth mason jars for $3.98 for a 4 pack, a buck a jar, with lids and rings. (Hate to throw business Walmart's way, but sometimes there is no choice.) These are perfect for tobacco. About their only flaw is that they don't stack well. That they are widemouth gives them a big advantage over the others. You can put about 4 oz of tobacco in one, which I think is a nice amount. Split up a pound into 4 jars and open them as needed, leaving the others to continue to age.


Will check these out on Friday, I have not ordered any yet but now I am getting more baccy in it is time to grab a few and the price can't be beat.

Thanks brother!


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

2 oz is pretty small for a wide mouth jar. That's about the same size as those little jars of jelly you get in those Hickory Farms gift baskets that show up around Christmas. I've not seen those in any of the stores around here. If you have one of those pottery/kitchenware outlets nearby you could try there. Ace Hardware carries the 4 oz Ball brand jars for around $10 for a 12-pack.

Edit: You can order them from Ace's website and the shipping is free if you have a local Ace you can pick them up from.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Most large supermarket chains in my area sell Ball jars. Call around.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I get mine at Walmart, although it does seem to vary with store and sometimes season. For example, one Walmart in town carries them year round, the other only seasonally.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

FlimFlammery said:


> 2 oz is pretty small for a wide mouth jar.


They're 8 oz. widemouth jars.

If you can get them somewhere other than Walmart, definitely do so! (They don't seem to carry them anywhere else around here.)


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

freestoke said:


> They're 8 oz. widemouth jars.


Yeah I use 8 oz. standard and squats myself but he was asking about 2 oz. and 4 oz.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I get 4oz. and 8oz. Kerr jars from the grocery store.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I can usually found the jars I need at my local wallyworld, and Ace hardware, I prefer to do business with Ace hardware. But try your local supermarket 
troy


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Walmart carries the 8oz "squat", widemouth mason jars for $3.98 for a 4 pack, a buck a jar, with lids and rings. (Hate to throw business Walmart's way, but sometimes there is no choice.) These are perfect for tobacco. About their only flaw is that they don't stack well. That they are widemouth gives them a big advantage over the others. You can put about 4 oz of tobacco in one, which I think is a nice amount. Split up a pound into 4 jars and open them as needed, leaving the others to continue to age.


Just curious, what section/department are theses found in at your wally world? I recently went to the largest Walmart in NE Florida looking for jars. In the kitchen section (actually by the isle they sell all the plates) all I could find were the kind of jars that have glass lids with a soft flexable plastic seal. These are great for baccy storage I'm currently smoking on, but suck for long term storage. I've searched 3 wally worlds local to me, high and low and can not find any real mason jars.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Just curious, what section/department are theses found in at your wally world? I recently went to the largest Walmart in NE Florida looking for jars.


Shannen, try Publix or Winn Dixie.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I buy the 8 oz. jelly jars from Winco, right at $10 for a dozen complete with lids and bands. I have not see the squat ones, I may try for those next time. I can get between 3 and 3-1/2 ounces of flake in one of those jelly jars. I haven't really tried to jar anything rubbed out yet.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mason jars with that metal lid and a self closing ring is the your best bet. I would check Smart and final, Ross, Walmart, thrift stores ( i would boil them), and garage sales.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use these for storage Kerr 12-Pack 1/2-Pint Wide-Mouth Mason Jars With Closures
and these for the stuff I am smoking Amazon.com: Anchor Hocking 10-Ounce Emma Jar with Glass Cover, 4-Pack: Arts, Crafts & Sewing
and yes these are the locations I purchase from.

Both jars hold about 2oz of tobacco. They arent as convenient as the short flat jars. Since I dump out my tobak onto a paper plate before loading, its not terrible as I just pour what I dont pack back into the jar.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

oops, double post


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought these - 
New Ball® Canning Products

Specifically, the little short fat ones. They're 8 ounce jars (half pint), wide mouth, Ball brand. The same ones freestoke was talking about, I assume. I thought they were kinda funky looking, but they were the only half pints this particular store sold, so I got 'em anyway. Turns out I like them more than I thought I would, except for the fact that they don't stack. They'll hold 2 ounces of bulk easy, and I think you could squeeze 4 ounces of flake in.

As far as where to buy - pretty much all the grocery stores around here have them. But I guess home canning is more common down here in the deep south?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another vote for the local ACE Hardware. If they don't have it in stock they've been ordering it for me, so long as it's in the catalog.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Canadian Tire. :mrgreen:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

In CA, I get my jars from OSH - Orchard Supply Hardware.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> In CA, I get my jars from OSH - Orchard Supply Hardware.


never thought to look there, I just go to Von's (Safeway)


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

OSH!- Damn, I live 300 feet away from one and never thought of looking there. -Made a special trip to Target on Saturday for my regular masons and I could have just walked down the street. Thx.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Ikea, and they have a few different sizes.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I use ball mason jars, there is one wal-mart in OKC that stocks a large selection...other wal-marts i have seen have very few....Ace is also a good choice


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Variables said:


> Shannen, try Publix or Winn Dixie.


Not to derail the thread, but mention of Winn Dixie brought back memories...is Piggly Wiggly still around as well?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Not to derail the thread, but mention of Winn Dixie brought back memories...is Piggly Wiggly still around as well?


yep they are still around, the orginal store is still there but it's a muscum now
troy


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Not to derail the thread, but mention of Winn Dixie brought back memories...is Piggly Wiggly still around as well?


It's been years since I've seen one, but I think they are still around in some of the more rural parts of the South. Jacksonville is home base for Winn-Dixie, so I was pretty disappointed when I moved to DC and found they were not up there.

Thanks for the grocery store recommendations. I shop at Winn-Dixie a couple of times a month and have never seen any jars there, granted I've never actually intentionally looked for them. I'll keep my eyes open next time.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Not to derail the thread, but mention of Winn Dixie brought back memories...is Piggly Wiggly still around as well?


:gossip:
Piggly Wiggly Store Locator

I don't remember seeing one in a long time, but they are still around. There was one in my hometown (I worked there in high school), but it closed over 10 years ago.


----------

